# Corrosion Inhibiting Coatings



## Trevanion (4 Aug 2019)

I've been restoring this machine for what feels like the better part of a century :roll: I've polished a lot of the steel parts and they've begun to rust up a little. I was wondering if anyone had any recommendations for some form of coating that prevents the rust from occurring?


----------



## ManowarDave (4 Aug 2019)

I usually wipe down with a rag soaked in machine oil. For something a bit longer lasting I usually use a carnuba based car wax and buff out.

Dave


----------



## Phil Pascoe (4 Aug 2019)

Briwax is good for that sort of use ........... it had to be good for something, I suppose.


----------



## Aquachiefofficer (4 Aug 2019)

I would try wiping down with a synthetic molybdenum based car oil. Molybdenum bonds with steel and is very slippery. Just a thought.
Regards, Paul


----------



## SamTheJarvis (30 Oct 2019)

Boeshield T9 is our favourite, seems to stick to cast iron a bit longer than simple paste wax anyway.


----------



## Sideways (30 Oct 2019)

Metalguard Ultra, then oil or wax on top.

Ambersil carry at least one anti corrosion spray that deposits a creamy wax loaded with anti corrosives. It dries to a tacky consistency so suits nuts and bolts and parts that aren't going to be handled.

I've made some machinery feet out of black rolled steel angle recently and for those I (power) wire brushed the rust and loose scale off, blow torched them up to a little too hot to handle then wiped on boiled linseed oil. It looks rather good, is cheap and easy to renew if necessary.


----------



## Rich C (30 Oct 2019)

ACF50 is good stuff, works on cars at least.


----------



## Hattori-Hanzo (6 Dec 2019)

Another vote for ACF50, it's good stuff though not particularly cheap.


----------



## John Brown (6 Dec 2019)

Snibbo!


----------

